# leds que se mantienen encendidos hasta otro pulso



## arias1san (Dic 15, 2009)

Necesito un circuito que encienda una batería de leds en pararlelo con un pulso de conmutador y los apague con otro pulso igual.
Uso un inversor sn74HC14 seguido de un flip flop sn74HC74.
Si pongo un led me funciona pero al conectar muchos me falla la potencia. 
He tratado de amplificar con un darligton pero no lo consigo. No puedo meter un relé por espacio. 
Decirme por favor cómo puedo amplificar esa señal. Tengo poca tensión (4,5V en el mejor de los casos) y no puedo poner mas pilas por espacio. Pero conectando las 3 pilas de 1,5V sin el circuito los 25 leds alumbran muy bien.
¿Qué hacer?


Soy yo mismo. Más pistas.
Ahora he conseguido que los leds luzcan a través del dárlington bc879
pero lucen mucho menos que si conecto directamente las pilas a los leds. 
¿hay algún transistor más eficiente para 4,5V y 25 leds de alto rendimiento? (Ahora no dispongo de polímetro para saber la corriente).
GRACIAS SI ME AYUDÁIS!!


----------



## blackpic (Dic 15, 2009)

Hola amigo creo que si pones tu circuito seria mas facil ayudarte...y tambien si usas el  buscador del foro te puede ayudar a buscar una solucion.....


----------



## arias1san (Dic 16, 2009)

aqui tienes el circuito.
el problema es que el BC chupa tensión y queda poco para los leds. si hubiera un transistor más eficiente...


----------



## blackpic (Dic 16, 2009)

Amigo si analizas bien la parte de potencia de tu circuito me refiero al transistor y a los led, veo que:
1- No tienes una resistencia de base en el transistor 
2- Como estas usando los diodos led en paralelo tienes que saber como hacer el calculo para la corriente total de esto ya que tu problema viene desde la fuente de alimentacion.
al parecer tu fuente no entrega la suficiente corriente para la potencia a la cual la estas sometiendo..
3- Tambien te recomiendo que pongas una resistencia de limite para los led para que no los quemes de una ves...

Espero que esto te sirva de algo..........


----------



## arias1san (Dic 17, 2009)

Todo el sistema es un foco para una cámara submarina. Las limitaciones de espacio son importantes. Por medio de detectores magnéticos consigo la señal para iniciar y detener la grabación a través del puerto LANC de la cámara. Al mismo tiempo, otro detector magnético, activado por el mismo imán exterior a  la carcasa, me enciende y apaga los leds.
Uso 3 pilas de 1,5V, para obtener 4,5 V. Si las conecto diréctamente a los leds, la intensidad es suficiente. Pero al usar el circuito descrito, se atenúa mucho la intensidad de los leds. No es un problema de la fuente, sino de la resistencia colector emisor a saturación de base del dárligton. Pido ayuda sobre un tipo de amplificador más eficiente. Obviamente si pongo una resistencia en la base la intensidad de salida del dárligton aún será menor. Si pongo un resistencia a los leds también. 
AYUDA PLEASE!!


----------



## Siedfield (Dic 21, 2009)

Hola buenas
mira compadre quisas si hablas de espacio reducido te sea mas facil usar una batt de 9v con un regulador 7805micro quisas te sea dif encontrarlo pero puedes hacer un div de tencion con unas res y un transistor  ademas puede que el problema lejos de ser de calculo puede que lo tengas mal configurado dado que hay transistores que varian dependiendo de la coneccion de colector y emisor , me explico  si tienes los leds en colector y la base a tierra logres mayor potencia que enviando colector a +b y base a los leds y si de transistores se trata te recomiendo un 2n2222 aguanta vastante yo los uso mucho y les exijo bastante y lo rinden 
bueno espero averos servido de algo . suerte


----------



## alexus (Dic 21, 2009)

no tenes que amplificar ninguna corriente, precisas un transistor en modo conmutador, es decir, de la saturacion al corte...+

con un ff jk, da y sobra.


----------



## arias1san (Dic 22, 2009)

ff jk
eso qué es?


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 22, 2009)

flip-flop tipo JK


----------



## alexus (Dic 22, 2009)

exactamente!! un flip-flop jk, lo conoceras como bascula capaz...

con las entradas J y K puestas a [+V] y las entradas S y R puestas a [GND], con esto lograras que con cada pulso de clock que le des, su salida Q, cambiara de "0" a "1", y asi....


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 22, 2009)

Hola arias1san

Suponiendo que los LED’s que utilizas requieran para encender 20mAmp. Y tienes 25 de ellos, la corriente que demandaran de las pilas será 0.020 x 25 = 0.5 Amp.

La hoja de datos del transistor 2N2222 Dice que tiene una caída de tensión Colector-Emisor de 1 Volt cuando tiene circulando una corriente entre C-E de 500mAmp y B-E de 50mAmp.

Este es tu caso pero el 74HC74 que dices tener no te proporciona la corriente necesaria para llevar a ese estado al transistor que maneja los LED’s
Revisa la hoja de datos de este IC y del transistor en:http://www.alldatasheet.com/ 
saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## arias1san (Dic 24, 2009)

No se si me estoy explicando mal. 
El sistema que he descrito en el diagrama funciona. El  SN74HC74 ya es un flip flop y me funciona bien. La tensión se mantiene y cambia a cada pulso positivo generado por el incersor SN 74HC14. EL problema es que el transistor que me amplifica esa señal, trabajando a saturación, se "come" parte de la tensión disponible. Todo el circuito y los leds están conectados a tres pilas de 1,5V en serie. Al estar los leds en serie con el Colector-Emisor del transistor, si éste se lleva 1 V, solo me quedan 3 para los leds, que lucen, pero mucho más apagados que si los conecto directamente.
Busco un transistor que quizás trabaje a menos tensión pero fundamentalmente, que tenga una menor resistencia colector emisor a saturación. 
Insisto. El circuito funciona. El flip flop cambia de estado, los leds lucen, pero brillan poco por culpa de la resistencia del dárligton. Por cierto, si pongo dos dárligton en paralelo funciona algo mejor, pero aún bastante peor que a pelo.


----------



## kalocha (Dic 24, 2009)

creo q*ue* como dice Siedfield  la mejor manera seria poniendo una pila de 9v solo haces un divisor de voltaje para la circuiteria q*ue* re*qui*ere 5 volts y los 9 volts los mandas a los leds pero con una resistencia de 330 para q*ue* limite la corriente y no *qu*emes los leds. 
saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 24, 2009)

Hola Arias1san

El Vce(sat) Del transistor (BC879) que maneja los LED’s es de 1.3 V y no se puede bajar mas pues el parámetro Vcd(sat) quiere decir “Voltaje Colector-Emisor Cuando el transistor esta SATURADO” De corriente claro.
Debes escoger otro transistor que tenga menos Vce(sat).
Por ejemplo el NSS1C201MZ4 De ON SEMICONDUCTORS
Tiene un Vce(sat) de 0.060 V --A Una Ic= 0.5Amp Ib= 0.05Amp Este es Tu caso -- 
Habrá otros pero debes buscar y encontrar uno que lo puedas conseguir en tu localidad.

Como te sugerí antes: entra a este enlace y busca los semiconductores que necesitas.
http://www.alldatasheet.com/ 
Por otra parte puedes conectar un transistor sencillo a los 25 LED’s, El colector a Ellos, el Emisor a Tierra, la base al Emisor de otro transistor, el colector de este al positivo de las 3 pilas, y la base de este a través de una resistencia de 10Kohms a la salida del Flip Flop. Para estos dos transistores puede utilizar el 2N2222.

Espero esta info. ayude a solucionar tu problema

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## arias1san (Dic 25, 2009)

Gracias. Los transistores de baja VCE es lo que estaba buscando. Lástima que el tipo de transistor no se adapte al paso 2,54 del board que tengo. ¿sabes si los hay Low VE pero "clásicos", quiero decir con patitas más largas?


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 26, 2009)

Y dale con lo mismo! porque todos son tan ratas y por no usar unas resistencias extra los ponen en paralelo!??!?!?! LOS LEDS EN PARALELO NO! se quema uno y esa corriente se reparte en el resto... y asi hasta que se queman todos 
Es algo que depende de la tension de la fuente tambien... porque siempre dicen que con 1K andan bien en 12V?... cuando en realidad se pueden hacer series de 3 o 4 (depende del color porque no todos tienen la misma caida) con su respectiva resistencia...
No se... pero en este gran foro ultimamente hay mucho led.Saludos


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 26, 2009)

A *nadie *se le ocurrió todavía usar un MOSFET???

Usá un BS170 o similar. Lo controlás directamente con niveles TTL y vas a tener muchísima menos caida de voltaje. Soporta hasta 500mA, asique si vas a usar 25 LEDs, podés entregarle hasta 20mA a cada uno con un solo mosfet.


Saludos!


----------



## Padrino (Dic 26, 2009)

Tomasito dijo:


> A *nadie *se le ocurrió todavía usar un MOSFET???
> 
> Usá un BS170 o similar. Lo controlás directamente con niveles TTL y vas a tener muchísima menos caida de voltaje. Soporta hasta 500mA, asique si vas a usar 25 LEDs, podés entregarle hasta 20mA a cada uno con un solo mosfet.
> 
> ...


 

Toda la razón. Un mosfet es la mejor opción para tu proyecto. Y no te "ahorres" las resistencias de los leds, por favor. Creo que no soy ni el primero ni el último que lo dirá en este hilo.


----------



## jesus_lomor (Dic 29, 2009)

Un 2n2222, opto acoplador, MOSFET... me voy por los 2n2222 
un ff jk en configuracion T(J y K conectados a 1 logico...), el cual excitaria la base de los 2n2222... no?


----------



## arias1san (Dic 30, 2009)

Gracias por tu ayuda, pero creo que aún no has entendido el problema. Los leds lucen. EL flip flop actúa correctamente. Pero el transistor que que alimenta los leds  partir de la señal ttl del flip flop se queda con una buena parte de la tensión disponible. Los leds TIENEN  que estar en paralelo porque cada uno se alimenta de una rensión de 4V de las tres pilas en serie. 
No puedo poner una pila de 9V porque no me cabe. 
Solo busco un transistor que me alimente los leds sin chuparte 1/3 de la tensión disponible.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 30, 2009)

arias1san dijo:


> Solo busco un transistor que me alimente los leds sin chuparte 1/3 de la tensión disponible.



Ya te lo han dicho antes, o no has leído las respuestas anteriores?
Elegí y usá un MOSFET.


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 30, 2009)

en paralelo si, nadie dijo que no... PERO CADA UNO CON SU RESISTENCIA CORRESPONDIENTE


----------

